# Another Sirius Bird Ready for Orbit?



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Is Sirius preparing to launch another satellite?

The satellite radio company already has a ground spare built and in storage. If the spacecraft is put into space, it would serve as the company's fourth satellite.

Robert Peck of Bear Stearns wrote in a research note released this week that Sirius could launch the fourth satellite into a geostationary orbit, which differs from the mobile, elliptical orbit that the company's current satellites operate.

Since the fourth satellite was originally constructed for an elliptical orbit, it would have to be refurbished, which could take eight to 10 months to complete and could cost Sirius an additional $25 million to $50 million, Peck said.

"We think that this decision would be positive for the company in many ways," the Bear Stearns analyst said in his note. "It would augment the reception of its signals to mobile and fixed devices, and it would help insulate any service interruption should one of their current satellites fail."

Sirius didn't respond to inquiries about the fourth satellite and the Bear Stearns note.

XM, Sirius' chief competitor in the satellite radio business, launched a third satellite in February to support its two other satellites.

http://www.skyreport.com (Used with permission)


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

One problem with this is Sirius holds no license for any Geostationary slot. So I dont see how this would work.


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

Scott Greczkowski said:


> One problem with this is Sirius holds no license for any Geostationary slot. So I dont see how this would work.


I wonder if they could lease a slot much like E* does with Voom?


----------

